# clutch fluid



## punkmilhouse (Oct 2, 2004)

iam kind of confused, the clutch reservoir is next to the brake master cylinder to the right. right? if it is the one iam looking at then why does it say to add brake fluid only? should i just add brake fluid to the clutch fluid?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

because the clutch master cyl uses brake fluid.


----------



## punkmilhouse (Oct 2, 2004)

alright. thanks.


----------



## jcxp15 (Feb 6, 2006)

Does it matter what type of brake fluid you use? I have a 03 Spec-V...


----------



## Cman (Sep 17, 2004)

Nope, regular DOT3 brake fluid will do. DOT4 will work also if you want to go that route.

Tony


----------

